# Mitsubishi Outlander for Uber XL?



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with driving the Mitsubishi Outlander for Uber XL? The 3rd row is so small, only a child can fit. Wondering what happens when 6 adults need a ride and you show up in the Outlander?

Thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberguyoc said:


> Has anyone had any experience with driving the Mitsubishi Outlander for Uber XL? The 3rd row is so small, only a child can fit. Wondering what happens when 6 adults need a ride and you show up in the Outlander?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably going to have unhappy pax, report for comfort. Outlander is tiny, it's no bigger than a Rogue and Tiguan, both also having no business having a 3rd row.

I drive a Santa Fe, that's the smallest I'd go for XL, that or a Kia Sorento or Mazda CX7.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, too small. And if there’s any luggage, it’s staying on the curb. 

With split rear seats, some luggage can go there but you lose a passenger seat.


----------



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Probably going to have unhappy pax, report for comfort. Outlander is tiny, it's no bigger than a Rogue and Tiguan, both also having no business having a 3rd row.
> 
> I drive a Santa Fe, that's the smallest I'd go for XL, that or a Kia Sorento or Mazda CX7.


Thanks, I'm looking into buying something at a good price point that can still accept XL. I'll check those out. the Outlander is very affordable and great on Gas.



Over/Uber said:


> Yep, too small. And if there's any luggage, it's staying on the curb.
> 
> With split rear seats, some luggage can go there but you lose a passenger seat.


Appreciate the reply... I was looking into buying something at a good price point that can still accept XL. The Outlander is very affordable and great on Gas. 25/31


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I rode in one as a pax. It was comfortable but like others have said, the third row is tight. It is good on gas but it’s because it’s a compact SUV and that it has a CVT transmission which are doomed to fail. If you don’t care about your transmission going out, get it. The next best option would be a Toyota Sienna. Try to get a CE model which is their base model. The less bells and whistles, the less shit you have to worry about going down on you. There is no shortage of room in a Sienna plus it’s dead reliable. I have a Sienna in the LE trim level which is a step above the CE, so I do get a power door. It can cost alot to replace but so far so good with mine. If anybody wants to buy this minivan, I would recommend the FWD version to maximize mpg. This minivan sits too low to make the AWD version worth getting.


----------



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I rode in one as a pax. It was comfortable but like others have said, the third row is tight. It is good on gas but it's because it's a compact SUV and that it has a CVT transmission which are doomed to fail. If you don't care about your transmission going out, get it. The next best option would be a Toyota Sienna. Try to get a CE model which is their base model. The less bells and whistles, the less shit you have to worry about going down on you. There is no shortage of room in a Sienna plus it's dead reliable. I have a Sienna in the LE trim level which is a step above the CE, so I do get a power door. It can cost alot to replace but so far so good with mine. If anybody wants to buy this minivan, I would recommend the FWD version to maximize mpg. This minivan sits too low to make the AWD version worth getting.


Thanks! I'll look into it. Cheers


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I think it would be fine if you're not working bar shifts during the day most my xl rides are 1 to 4 people 

Even if u have an unhappy customer who cares they're paying for 6 seats not 6 spacious seats. Xl is cheaper than a taxi is in most markets


----------



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I think it would be fine if you're not working bar shifts during the day most my xl rides are 1 to 4 people
> 
> Even if u have an unhappy customer who cares they're paying for 6 seats not 6 spacious seats. Xl is cheaper than a taxi is in most markets


Good to know... Thanks!


----------

